# Cougar



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Has anyone seen any emails or CC hits? I believe the results are supposed to be out by Monday


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh you're talking the 4 legged kind...my bad


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Nothing for me so far.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I got a charge on Wednesday. Plateau, Boulder. :grin:


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

EMAIL TONIGHT-------Bonus points for all 4 of us , NO SURPRISES THERE,
12 POINTS ALL THE WAY AROUND


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep, got mine earlier today.

I only bought a point this year.


----------

